# Which DVD burning software does work without the ata driver?



## Snurg (Aug 29, 2016)

Unfortunately including the ata(4) driver in the kernel config apparently renders the jail system unusable. I understand that the ata(4) driver is considered deprecated.
So I cannot any longer use the burning programs I used for years.

For now I need only setting the write speed and burning an ISO image.

Which programs can I still use?


----------



## leebrown66 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm using sysutils/cdrecord with a GENERIC 10.2-STABLE kernel.  See section 17.5.2 of the Handbook.


----------



## shepper (Aug 29, 2016)

sysutils/dvd+rw-tools handles most dvd/blueray formats.  Under the example section, growisofs(1) has copy/paste commands for burning a dvd iso.


----------

